# Detailer's Domain: FRS - New Car Prep, Opti Coat, and Clear Film



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - Scion FRS
Requirements - Full Exterior Paint Correction/Opti Coat/ Clear Film installation. (Full Hood, Full Fenders, Mirrors, Lights, Door Cups)

For a new car this one was in pretty bad shape. The typical sticky paint from the imports made this one tedious to work on
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Opti Coat 
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before









































































































Dan inspecting the car









We ran late into the night with this one. (limited prep shots)
Wash









Rinse









Tires being cleaned up

























Paint Correction
Before shots

















































50/50

























Polishing away

















After polishing









Clear Film Installation

















































Afters


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb job :thumb:
I take my hat off to you with that film application..fantastic result!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Super job, Phil.:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice finish :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Phil!
Looks stunning! :thumb:


----------

